# What to expect...



## meatnbeer (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been working on my rib recipe (Back, Spares, and Country Style) for probably 8-10 years now.  I feel that I finally have it down to where I want it, including rub and sauce recipes.  So I think it might actually be time to take the next step and try a competition.  I know that Sams club has one in my area, but it seems kind of pricey for a first comp.  It would end up costing me $285 for registation.  And just the thought of trying to compete makes me really nervous.  I'm sure my best product would not come out when nervous.  I also don't know if I would have the right equipment.

So my first question (to help put my mind at eas) is:  What kind of smokers do people show up with at these?  Would I be out of place showing up with a vertical vault smoker?  Does everyone have stick burning trailers? 

Second:  What other type of equipment do I need?  At home, sanitation is controlled by my house.  In a parking lot do I need to have hot water and what not or is it supplied?  \

I'm sure the best thing to do would be to just take this year and travel around to some of the competitions to see how they are run.  Then I have a better idea of what to expect.  But....I'm pretty impatient.....


----------



## alblancher (Jan 4, 2012)

Wish I could help.  Are you sure there are no local comps that are cheaper to get into?  Maybe church fair or state competitions that will help you get past the nerves?


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Sams club tour is not a good event to start with.  It is a Huge event with draws the top teams from around the Country.  Teams will travel to regions that are across the county if they think it will give them a better chance to move on.  It is a good event though to try to get your KCBS judging certification though.  I would search for a local bbq assosiation or society that could give you an idea of what is around you.  People show up to contests with everything and anything that can cook.  The big name pit makers are all represented as well as small webers, UDS smokers ect.  Depending on the event will depend on what sanatation you will need.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

>>>>I'm sure the best thing to do would be to just take this year and travel around to some of the competitions to see how they are run.

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Yup!!![/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Join the local club and KCBS and  have fun!![/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  Craig[/color]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Craig, check a bunch out so you know what to expect, I think you will be surprised at how many competitors have smaller smokers.


----------



## pkerchef (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to second  that ! Go to a bunch of contests and walk around observe, talk to the teams, soak it all up like a sponge .It wouldn't hurt to take a judging class and find out exactly what they are looking for. Remember not everybody at a contest has a 15000 Jambo or 20,000 dollar cooker, some cook on 55 gallon barrels and everything in between . Most of all have fun and try to learn something.  Pkerchef


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

If I was going to get into comps I would check out some before I'd enter one. Some of the comps around here have a deal where you can buy a wrist band and you get to taste the entry's as well.


----------

